# Uh-Oh faces!



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

I once saw a thread on here of the faces our dogs make when they know they're in trouble...I thought it was hilarious!! So I decided to post some of Blue when he knows he has been a bad boy!

Feel free to post your dogs uh-oh faces! I'd love to see them!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think this is more of an "Uh oh, the stick is on my face!" face. But hope this counts!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever run out of occasions to use this photo. lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hint: That hole in the sofa didn't come from a mouse.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

These are cute!!! I don't even remember what Blue did when I took those pictures...it probably related to biting too hard or trying to tear something up LOL....he was in time-out.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Who me?









What did I do??


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is as close as I can get .... my dogs really never have that look on their faces. They are never in trouble ... as far as they are concerned! Lol!  Leeo and Eddee have never had that look .... they are/were too self assured to be! Lol!

Blu Boy and Abbylynn as a pup ......


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

RonE said:


> Hint: That hole in the sofa didn't come from a mouse.


I am sorry... but I just keep laughing at this oneound:ound:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bear2010 said:


> I am sorry... but I just keep laughing at this oneound:ound:


I failed to mention that she's not allowed on the furniture.

If you compare her expression, particularly her ears, with the photo in my avatar, you'll agree she's an open book.

She was not punished for this. I myself couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG there is such a difference in her ears!! LOL..Blue just puts his head down and just lays there until someone comes and gets him out of time out LOL


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca is never in trouble either. When she has done something she shouldn't, she hears me laughing and starts to wag her tail and get excited - "ooh, mom's laughing, I must have done something good!!"

She's more likely to look like this when she's in trouble....


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

You have a beautiful dog Winnie!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Erica914 said:


> You have a beautiful dog Winnie!


Thanks! She's a pooker.


----------



## intent2smile (Sep 6, 2012)

This was a picture after we came home and Jaxx had tried to make my brand new cell phone into a squeaky toy while we were gone. My cell phone has some lovely teeth marks that always makes me think of Jaxx when I see them.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


>


This is HILAROUS!!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

winniec777 said:


> Poca is never in trouble either. When she has done something she shouldn't, she hears me laughing and starts to wag her tail and get excited - "ooh, mom's laughing, I must have done something good!!"
> 
> She's more likely to look like this when she's in trouble....


Winnie I will say this a million times... Poca is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen!


----------



## Rainbowe (Sep 22, 2012)

Canyx said:


> I think this is more of an "Uh oh, the stick is on my face!" face. But hope this counts!


That is just TOO funny, omg. What dedication, though! 
"IgotitIgotitIgotitIgotit!"


----------



## Rainbowe (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh and here's a blog specifically for those "uh-oh" faces. I visit it daily, it's so hilarious.

Dog Shaming

Don't let the name scare you away, it's all in good humor.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Winnie I will say this a million times... Poca is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen!


Aw, thanks!!


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Rainbowe said:


> Oh and here's a blog specifically for those "uh-oh" faces. I visit it daily, it's so hilarious.
> 
> Dog Shaming
> 
> Don't let the name scare you away, it's all in good humor.




i'll have to check out that site...I might have to right now! LOL


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

The mud days. It's kind of hard to see, but Norway came in all innocent looking after a good roll in the mud. :bathbaby:


----------



## Rainbowe (Sep 22, 2012)

Erica914 said:


> i'll have to check out that site...I might have to right now! LOL


You won't regret it


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Rainbowe said:


> You won't regret it



It was HILARIOUS...every picture on that site makes me laugh!...It also makes what my dog does look not at bad compared to all them other dogs...Yeah I get mad when he chews up wires....or tears something up...but when I see those other dogs breaking windows and rolling around in mud and running thru the house...it makes me feel a lot better LOL!!!!!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


>


Oh my lort XDD I would NOT have to be the one who had to fix that.


----------



## blancheharve (Sep 27, 2012)

I like this post! 


winniec777 said:


> Poca is never in trouble either. When she has done something she shouldn't, she hears me laughing and starts to wag her tail and get excited - "ooh, mom's laughing, I must have done something good!!"
> 
> She's more likely to look like this when she's in trouble....


inexpensive corsets


----------



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

These are all so adorable! I have two, one from when he was digging in the mud and another when he got into the kids sandbox, I don't think he felt too bad since I was laughing and made him wait for the camera before he could come in both times!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)




----------

